

The Raspberry Pi you’ll be buying in January - adnam
http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/422

======
ricardobeat
Connectors are becoming huge. Are there any alternatives to HDMI/RJ45 ports
with a lower profile, similar to the mini-USB one?

------
christiangenco
I really hope they don't sell out in two minutes; I can think of about twenty
needs my Pis are going to fill.

------
lukeholder
I am really looking forward to this. Handing it to my son and saying 'go at it
- hack around'.

